# Ok I have some ???



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

<span style="color:#990000">I talked to someone about the maltese they had for sale today and she said it had a creme color on its ears! Is creme ok on a maltese or are they suppose to be totally white? And what else should I be looking at when looking for one? I have read about the pigment and the pads but what should I make sure is there? Thanks bunches!








Bonnie</span>


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> <span style="color:#990000">I talked to someone about the maltese they had for sale today and she said it had a creme color on its ears! Is creme ok on a maltese or are they suppose to be totally white? And what else should I be looking at when looking for one? I have read about the pigment and the pads but what should I make sure is there? Thanks bunches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would be more interested in the health of the dog than whether there is color on the ears. But, if that is of concern, there are two "tones" to the color. If it is more of the reddish, then it will more than likely not fade away. If it is more of the biscuit, it has a better chance of fading to white.
As for what you should look for--aside for a healthy pup--I would make a list of what you want in a Maltese. This would include size, coat texture, structure, the type face, and personality, to name a few. There are people who sell dogs that are registered as Maltese who do not adhere to the standard. 
As for health, make sure the breeder's vet has checked the patellas. Also ask if the parents have been checked. I also recommend testing for liver shunt and other genetic conditions. It is a lot cheaper to have these done now and get a healthy dog than to be faced with thousands in medical bills later.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

AKC standard:
*Coat and Color * 
The coat is single, that is, without undercoat. It hangs long, flat, and silky over the sides of the body almost, if not quite, to the ground. The long head-hair may be tied up in a topknot or it may be left hanging. Any suggestion of kinkiness, curliness, or woolly texture is objectionable. Color, pure white. *Light tan or lemon on the ears is permissible*, but not desirable. 

taken from the *AKC website*.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Remember, you are buying a pet so you may not get all that the standard
describes. Most important, of course, is health and then temperment. Then
you can pick and choose your physical attributes..what you can or cannot
live without. As for me, I like a cute face and pigment. A little color in the coat
does not bother me.


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

<span style="color:#990000">I know things about their health to look for. I definitely had to study up on yorkies before I purchased two of them. I just didn't know if color besides white was suppose to be on them. Thanks for helping me out!







</span>


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sounds like the others have given you good advice so I will just say be patient when looking. Don't get caught up in puppiness and you will soon find your new fur baby.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Ty has lemon (tan ) on his ears. The breeder told me that it would fade to white as he grew It didn't but that is ok with me. If everything else checks out then I wouldn't let a little tan hold you back BUT, don't get this puppy assuming that it will fade because it may not.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

When we found Sir Micro, he had slight "lemoning" in his ears... a cream color really. It has not faded at all and has seemed to darken with age, at least to me.

Good luck.
Melanie


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

I can't remember if I read this bit of info on here or somewhere else...but I read that a lemon or beige pigment in the coat usually guarantees nice black points. Do any of you find this to be true?


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> I can't remember if I read this bit of info on here or somewhere else...but I read that a lemon or beige pigment in the coat usually guarantees nice black points. Do any of you find this to be true?[/B]


I never heard that but it makes sense. Ty has a significant amount of "lemon", who am I kidding it's TAN!! He also has great black points. I have also noticed that he has alot of pigment in the skin (that cowskin appearance they get when they are wet and you can see down to the skin). He also has a fairly large patch of tan on his back.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=269042
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if Bijou and Ty are related because he has the same tan spots on his ears and back.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=270721
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Ty says HEY COUZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=270721
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Bijou has some other relatives with a lot of color on them. And, I know where it's coming from......


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=270736
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if Bijou and Ty are related because he has the same tan spots on his ears and back.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I think Bijou has some other relatives with a lot of color on them. And, I know where it's coming from......
[/B][/QUOTE]

Shhhhhhhhhhh! Don't tell Ty he may have "mixed parentage", so far I've managed to keep it from him that he's from "the other side of the tracks"


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=270754
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Bijou has some other relatives with a lot of color on them. And, I know where it's coming from......
[/B][/QUOTE]

Shhhhhhhhhhh! Don't tell Ty he may have "mixed parentage", so far I've managed to keep it from him that he's from "the other side of the tracks"















[/B][/QUOTE]


It's not mixed parentage. Bijou's sire is a champion.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey is now all white - she is 2 1/2 years old. When she was a puppy she had lemon on the ears and a patch on her backside that was beige. Both grew out. Her skin looks like a cow when she is wet.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> I can't remember if I read this bit of info on here or somewhere else...but I read that a lemon or beige pigment in the coat usually guarantees nice black points. Do any of you find this to be true?[/B]



<span style="font-family:bangle wide">I've never heard that before.....and have no idea if its true or not. Gracie was pure white and had most of her black points by 4 weeks old...by 6wks she had complete pigmentation. Cooper...again pure white....had most of his black points when he came to me at 14wks old....but wasn't fully pigmented until he was 5 months.....they are all different and get their black points at different ages.</span>


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Actually yes it is true. And believe it or not, the pigment gene for the paws is not the same for the nose. Being an RN I could not understand this. But, for what ever reason, if the dog has some color in the coat, the pigment will be good on the paws and nose. A Maltese coat can come in varying shades of white to creme. Some lines have no color on them at all and have great black pigment. Some lines have lots of lemon on their ears and head. Some have the lemon fade out as the coat grows and some stay lemon. I have one dog when bred to who ever the black points are in by the time they are 5 days old. I have another male when bred to who ever the black points come in a lot slower. 
Gentics are so mistifying.


----------



## maltese-luvr (Nov 3, 2006)

Our maltese have one "lemon" ear.On one Serbian site we read it is true,but it isn't so good

P.S.Sorry,we know we don't speak English very well.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Actually yes it is true. And believe it or not, the pigment gene for the paws is not the same for the nose. Being an RN I could not understand this. But, for what ever reason, if the dog has some color in the coat, the pigment will be good on the paws and nose. A Maltese coat can come in varying shades of white to creme. Some lines have no color on them at all and have great black pigment. Some lines have lots of lemon on their ears and head. Some have the lemon fade out as the coat grows and some stay lemon. I have one dog when bred to who ever the black points are in by the time they are 5 days old. I have another male when bred to who ever the black points come in a lot slower.
> Gentics are so mistifying.[/B]



Tina, I'm curious. Is it the Gambler son whose pups get pigment early?


----------



## felicity (Jun 19, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=269042
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mishkin has lemon ears too and he also has an aweful lot of pigment....the halo's are actually getting bigger now and are spreading further around his eye's, he also has cow patches on his tummy that are darkening, dark pigment around his head and ears, he has some on his back that you can see down his part and his paw pad pigment has mostly all come in.

he also has large black spots above his nose and in between his eye's that are spreading....he's going to look like a dairy cow when he's finished, poor guy









i actually love his lemon ears and don't want them to fade completely, i guess if they fade a little it would be okay but i'd prefer it if they stayed a little lemon, i'll love him just as much either way, i just find it cute, he also has a tiny bit of lemon running across the back of his head but that part is fading now.


felicity


----------



## zakarians mommy (Nov 1, 2006)

My little furbaby has tan on both ears and a little patch the size of a matchbox on his back.
I think it gives him character and is quite cute.
But I just think its because I'm his mommy and think everything of his is cute.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=270721
> 
> 
> 
> ...




MOOOO.









Mine have some tan patches on ears and shoulder area. More noticeable when wet or
I put off the baths for too long







but not bothersome and they are still pretty young.
They're black points are nice and their pads are mottled black/pink.


----------

